# Old peanut jar - made in Italy



## jompoo (Jun 28, 2021)

Any history on this bottle.  Found it when I was junking old bottles.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 28, 2021)

Crownford China started making these in the 1960s in various colors and various designs.  They are still being made today.


----------

